# Wiring diagram for Buyers V-box gas engine



## equinn2823 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am having trouble locating a wiring diagram for a buyers Stainless vbox gas engine spreader. It is a briggs and stratton 10.5 intek. I cant seem to find a wiring diagram anywhere online and calls to the manufacturer are not answered.

The issue i am having is the start button and the clutch engage/blast button both start the motor.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*briggs*

all i found on their web site was a instalation manual with a briggs motor dont know what serial number you have ,not a ton of wiring info .
http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction Sheets/3008005_Rev_A.pdf

http://www.saltdogg.com/Support/InstructionSheets.html

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/engines/support/operators-manuals.aspx
:salute:


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds like the cable got pinched and the wires are shorted, check the control cable for any sign that it may have been pinched during install.


----------

